

Why the surprise over Android data usage? - Anechoic
http://fatmixx.com/2011/05/30/why-the-surprise-over-android-data-usage/

======
mike-cardwell
FWIW, I use an app called Spare Parts on my Android phone. One of the things
it tells me is how much bandwidth I've used on a per application basis since
last time it was unplugged from the charger, last time it was booted, and
since installation.

------
codabrink
I wonder what the discrepancy is between the two averages. Whether it be a few
gigs, or just a couple hundred megs.

~~~
jdq
90 MB per month, according to:

[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/05/30/nielsen-androids-
lead...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/05/30/nielsen-androids-lead-over-
ios-may-have-stopped-growing/)

~~~
Steko
Which is about 20%.

------
drivebyacct2
Besides C2D existing, I have an exceedingly hard time believing that polling
accounts for that much bandwidth.

~~~
sujal
Hey there - I said in my post that I think tethering is the big reason. I was
just saying the polling is a big contributor too. I'll try to put some
estimates together based on some real world examples.

Agree about C2D, but I don't think a lot of apps are using it. I actually
don't think anything I have installed on my Evo use it... I'll check that out,
too.

~~~
drivebyacct2
C2D is not something you install. If you have Froyo or later you have C2D .

~~~
sujal
yes, I get that - my point is, I don't think any of the apps i have installed
are using it.

